# Aphria / Tilray merger



## AMABILE (Apr 3, 2009)

I hold 750 shares of APHA - paid $12.62 per share
of course i'm going to hold , wait and see what happens
please share your opinions on this merger.


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

It's amazing to see the capacity come down from these former giants. Who would have thought that 2500000 kg of cannabis capacity a year for Canada, or 250-300% of total consumption including black market, would have been too much? $1.5B for a greenhouse? No problem. Probably, more mergers and writedowns still to come.


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

Investors forgot that cannabis is a commodity and commodity businesses usually suck. In Ontario they have a government website. You can go on their and browse around. I did that when they first legalized the stuff and if I recall most was in the $10 per gram and maybe some brands were offered a little over $8 per gram. If you go on there today you can pick us some strong weed for $3.68 per gram.

That is how commodities work. The only good news today versus two years ago is that today we can finally start to see a big dent put into the illegal market. It was never going to happen at $8 but I suspect a few dealers are not liking the $3.68 price very much these days.


----------



## Chica (Jan 19, 2016)

Today Aprhia closed at $24.16. Something about partnering in Germany seems to have caused the run. I bought 100 shares back when everyone said to have a marijuana stock in their portfolio even though it wasn't really my thing. And this stock doesn't pay dividends, which is my thing. I paid $5.40. Three years ago the plan was to sell when the stock hit $35 so I could take a trip to Hawaii. Figured I was in for the long haul with that goal in mind! Am thinking about selling. Maybe take a cheaper hotel in Hawaii when it's safe to travel again!


----------



## MrBlackhill (Jun 10, 2020)

OptsyEagle said:


> Investors forgot that cannabis is a commodity and commodity businesses usually suck.


I would agree about commodity stocks but marijuana also falls into the "addictive" category. Look at tobacco stocks. Look at caffeine-related stocks. There are many big winners out there.

Plus, marijuana is also used for medicinal reasons.

Marijuana is legal here in Canada. It's also getting legal in more and more states in the US, which opens up a huge market for us with our neighbours.

I wouldn't make a bet against marijuana stocks at this point.


----------

